# 11 month old gsd and 9 week old gsd



## Carrie Spaw Willoughby (Feb 11, 2019)

I have a male GSD who is 11 months old, and also a female gsd who is 9 weeks old. My 11 month old male is the sweetest, most easy going dog I have ever owned. However, since getting the new puppy over the weekend I have had some issues with him. He has never growled, or snapped at her, but he is tormenting her to death. He is constantly trying to play to rough, following her around, and taking toys away from her. He is never aggressive. Its almost like he is saying to her no, no, little girl that is mine, let me have it. I take it away from him and give it back to her, but this is going on a week now with no improvements. Any suggestions? maybe Im expecting to much too soon? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I would separate them until your male can calm down. Baby gate off any area, and let them sniff until their hearts are content, but give them that time to get used to each other without the stress of being in the same room together. Try them together again in a week or so.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's still a puppy himself. It's your job to manage this, not his. You've essentially taken a toy away from a 3 yr old child and given it to a 1 yr old child. Of course the 3 yr old takes it away again. I would suggest not taking his toys away, you will just create resource guarding. Instead give him a toy and then you play with her with a toy.

I find raising one puppy hard enough. I'm always baffled why people get another before the first one is mature.


----------



## Carrie Spaw Willoughby (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks for your input. However, I wasn't complaining at all. Just asking for suggestions. I have raised 3 children, the first being born when I was 18, I can handle 2 puppies


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

Hi Carrie,
I have a similar situation. We had a 4 month old male and we wanted him to have a partner in crime.. lol
We got a 3 month old female and we experienced the same things you are.

What your male dog is doing is natural, its puppy play and he is asserting himself as being in charge of your female. I would say right away if he is being to rough with her you do need to separate them until she is a little older/bigger and can keep up with him. Our female was able to hold her own right away and still keeps our male on his toes. Also do not take things away and give it to another dog in front of the other dog, this sets a bad example and the other dog will act out. I always have 2 options in front of me and allow my puppies to each chose the one they want, they switch off often but I never am the one who takes and gives unless they get out of hand then I take both away and they get a time out from anything until they have calmed down. 

Any GSD owner will tell you they have to listen to YOU, bottom line. So the key to making a happy home with 2 puppies is to train them separately so you are able to address both of their individual training needs and also so they understand you are in charge. We still allow our dogs to spend a good amount of time with each other but at the end of the day they both listen to us (my husband and I) over each other.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My breeder once called a 10 month old male "airhead", which they really are, not in a negative way though. At that age they can't even contain themselves, let alone getting along safely with a pup. I agree with keeping them separated and always under supervision if they are together. Roll up the sleeves; lots of work ahead to do things right. 
What I have learned is that a GSD doesn't need another dog, but is happy with just his/her people. If you are not up to this project, be honest with yourself and allow yourself to return the pup. You can use all that time with your adolescent male.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I didn't say you were complaining. I said I was baffled why people get more than one puppy because i have a hard enough time with one (and I've raised children as well  along with several dogs.) I did offer you a suggestion with an explanation of why this is happening. You just dismissed it. Dogs do experience jealousy, a sense of fairness and competition just as children do. Good luck. I wish you all the best. I"m sure you will figure it all out.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

The last two puppies I've brought home have been integrated slowly with the adult dogs. I do crate/kennel/rotate, and I set up an X pen in the middle of the living room so the puppy has toys, is near us, can play and chew. But can't get into anything they shouldn't. They can smell and see the adult dogs but not pester them or get hurt if something goes wrong.

The last time around my young adult male, I guess was 3 when I brought home new pup. I didn't like his mojo toward the puppy at all. It was just too much. And he is typically a lovely dog and gets along with plenty of other dogs. So they had no contact to start with. Puppy went in X pen or crate, then when it was puppy's turn the bigger boy when down in his kennel for awhile.

I am not sure how long we went like this- a week or two, but then we started doing leash walks together, my husband with the older dog and me with the pup. So they could be near each other and be calm, and sniffing the ground. We gradually allowed more contact between them as we walked and they were calm, noses down, getting a whiff of each other, everything going good. That over the top energy from my older male just kind of dissapated and he started acting totally different toward the puppy. This progressed to short times of calm yard time off leash after walking together.

In a few weeks they were literally the best of friends. 

I don't think it's natural or normal for an adult or adolescent to just know how to act around a baby that is not related and is just plunked into their home. At least I have never had an adult dog immediately be perfect without an intro period facilitated by me. But they've all gone on to live harmoniously and sometimes really love each other with a little help.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

When we brought Max home our chihuahua was bent on teaching him what toys to stay away from. I just put toppers favorite toys away and they were played with during som alone time then put away. Peace treaty was formed. He did not have to stress about his toys no more.

When we brought Luna home we went for a leash walk. Luna then crated. Max went upstairs and was thrashing around the life sized stuffed gsd Melissa Douglas. Getting his excitement out. All interactions were leash walks then on day three I can see it was time to have Max and Luna out together and they really enjoyed each other. Max did try to teach Luna the love for the ball. They are a great pair together and good friends. 

Just relax establish boundaries, many leash walks, if toys are causing stress remove them, long lead on the pup when supervised and structure! “Leave it” is really helpful in all this.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

She has the pup so no reason ask why she got another so early. My opinion is to keep both separated. Spend time one on one train separately feed separately etc. All of the fun and discipline comes from you until both dogs are 100% under your control. They can interact with you supervising at all times and no toys. They can get to know each other through a gate or crate.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Carrie Spaw Willoughby said:


> However, since getting the new puppy over the weekend I have had some issues with him. He has never growled, or snapped at her, but he is tormenting her to death. He is constantly trying to play to rough, following her around, and taking toys away from her. He is never aggressive. Its almost like he is saying to her no, no, little girl that is mine, let me have it. I take it away from him and give it back to her, but this is going on a week now with no improvements. Any suggestions? maybe Im expecting to much too soon? Thanks for any suggestions.


You didn't mention how the pup is reacting to all of this and that's important. 

What does she do when he takes her toys? If she's running after him, good for her, shows confidence. Unless he's being aggressive (snarling like he means it, nipping her etc.) I wouldn't be overly concerned. If she doesn't seem to care if he takes her toys, no big deal there either. There's a difference between him guarding the toys and trying to engage her in play. (come chase me, I have your toy) The only time I would see it as a problem would be if the older dog was displaying signs of really not liking her or if the pup was cowarring when he was around etc. 

You mentioned he's rough...describe rough. Dog play can look a lot rougher than it really is. I would take my cue at least in part from how the puppy is reacting. If the pup is okay, you should be too. Because he's young himself you obviously have to keep a close eye on them but don't be overly concerned about normal dog play.


----------

